# Slovenian: naslovi časopisov



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni!

Zanima me kako gledate na prevode naslovov časopisov. Berem namreč, da nekateri nasprotujejo prevajanju in so za puščanje naslova v originalu, nekateri pa prevajanje zagovarjajo.
Sama sem se namreč znašla pred dilemo. Gre za dva časopisa:
- Observer (kar bi lahko preprosto prevedla v Opazovalec)
- Sunday Times (tukaj pa se mi "zatakne").
Je pa zagotovo pravilo nekaj: Če prevedem enega, moram oba.

Nikjer pa tudi ne najdem, da bi kdo prevajal vse mogoče Timese (New York Times, Sunday Times,...).

Torej, kaj pravite?

Hvala.


----------



## zigaramsak

Sicer nisem prevajalec, ampak mene bi po mojem v knjigi to motilo, ker ne bi vedel, kateri časopis je to v originalu. Se mi zdi, da bi potem lahko prevajali tudi imena oseb (John, George), mest (Charlestown, Karlsruhe), hribov (Mont Blanc, Mount Whitney)... Nekaterih se seveda spet ne bi dalo prevesti in ne bi bilo konsistentno.


----------



## sokol

Ne lahko prevajati naslovov časopisov, gotovo ne.
Noben ne bi znal več od kakšno časopis citiraš, a ne?

Saj nisem Slovenec, ampak ne lahko prevajati vse. Kako bi prevajal Hrvaško Feral Tribune, na primer? Ali Večernji list? (Ni slovensko časopis, res?)


----------



## *cat*

zigaramsak said:


> Sicer nisem prevajalec, ampak mene bi po mojem v knjigi to motilo, ker ne bi vedel, kateri časopis je to v originalu. Se mi zdi, da bi potem lahko prevajali tudi imena oseb (John, George), mest (Charlestown, Karlsruhe), hribov (Mont Blanc, Mount Whitney)... Nekaterih se seveda spet ne bi dalo prevesti in ne bi bilo konsistentno.



Da, glede krajev in imen ljudi se popolnoma strinjam, čeprav se spomnim, da sem imena držav že prevajala (npr. Scotland, Switzerland, Germany, ...). Ponavadi pa prevajam tudi imena hiš oz. koč in gostišč (npr. Long Meadows, Three ducks, ...). Sem pa nekaj časa nazaj brala o hiši Hunter's Close (še sedaj se ne morem domisliti "pametnega prevoda" - Lovska ograda?).




sokol said:


> Ne lahko prevajati naslovov časopisov, gotovo ne.
> Noben ne bi znal več od kakšno časopis citiraš, a ne?
> Saj ni si Slovenec, ampak ne lahko prevajati vse. Kako bi prevajal Hrvaško Feral Tribune, na primer? Ali Večernji list? (Ni slovensko časopis, res?)



Vau, tokrat odgovarjaš v slovenščini... 
Predvidevam torej, da nisi za prevajanje naslovov časopisov.
Feral Tribune...hm... Morda Podivjana tribuna? 
Večernji list - rekla bi Večerni časopis ali Večernik.


----------



## zigaramsak

Hm, imaš prav, nekatera imena se vseeno prevajajo. Nekatera so najbrž tista, ki se velikokrat uporabljajo in smo jih poslovenili, da si vsakič ne polomimo jezika (države, večja mesta). Za vse ostalo bi pa po svojem občutku rekel, da bi jih sam prevedel (ali hotel imeti prevedene), če bi to prineslo knjigi kakšno dodatno informacijo ali nek občutek ali nianso v tisti sceni. Imena gostišč najbrž tudi v resnici hočejo nekaj povedati o tistem kraju, pisatelji pa po mojem včasih namenoma hočejo še bolj poudariti nek skrit pomen in temu primerno poimenujejo kraje - zato bi sam to prevedel.

Imena časopisov po mojem lahko nekaj povedo samo nekomu, ki jih pozna (in recimo ve, da je ta in ta časopis resen in nek drug rumen in podobno) - ampak ta jih tako ali tako bolje pozna z originalnim imenom. Jaz npr. ne vem, kakšen časopis je Observer, vendar mi tudi prevod "Opazovalec" ne bi povedal nič. Najbrž bi pa moral nekaj minut premišljevati, da bi se spomnil, da je to Observer, za katerega sem sicer vsaj že slišal.

Ampak to je samo moj občutek, ki ni nujno reprezentativen. 

Je pa npr. Večernji list, ki ga omenja sokol, res dober primer, ki bi se ga brez problema dalo prevesti, ampak se v naših časopisih vedno pojavi z originalnim imenom. In mislim, da tudi ostalih imen tujih časopisov še nisem videl drugače kot z originalnim imenom.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Cat,

ne vem, če smo bi pravi naslov za svetovanje. Če me spomin ne vara, se je doslej le eden, mislim, da Irbis, izpostavil kot nekdo, ki se profesionalno ukvarja s slovenščino. Ali pa se morda motim...

Laiki ti sicer lahko izrazimo svoje mnenje, vendar je irelevantno.

Pravi naslov za tvoj problem je Slovenski pravopis. Kar piše tam, je priporočilo, kaj in kako naj bi se prevajalo/pisalo/izgovarjalo. Lahko sicer delaš po svoje, vendar pa boš svoje prevode težje prodala na tržišču.

Drug problem prevajanja lastnih imen časopisov pa je, da moraš potem poznati vse jezike, tudi tiste v najbolj zakotnem delu sveta. Lahko se je napihovati "jaz pa znam", ko gre za angleščino, nemščino, španščino, kaj pa druga imena? Recimo Pravda, Helsingin sanomat, Lieuvos rytas itd. Ali pa transkribirana imena: Yedioth Ahronoth, Rénmín rìbào in podobni??


----------



## Irbis

Kolikor vem, se časopisi ne prevajajo. Izjema bi najbrž lahko bilo kakšno v knjigi izmišljeno ime.
V zvezi s prevajanje zemljepisnih imen je npr. dobro pogledati knjigo Slovenska zemljepisna imena v angleških besedilih (Stanko Klinar, Didakta, 1994 (2003)). Knjiga je sicer v osnovi namenjena prevajalcem v angleščino, ampak da se potegniti obratne analogije. Na kratko: prevajamo imena držav, puščamo imena naselij (razen nekaterih bolj znanih, ki imajo slovenska imena, in pa podomačujemo pisovo iz nelatiničnih pisav).


----------



## *cat*

Hvala vam za vaša mnenja.
Kaj naj napišem...ljudje smo si različni. Vaši argumenti se mi zdijo povsem korektni. A ne morem si pomagati - meni osebno se zdi v tekstu npr. _Opazovalec_ bolje kakor _Observer_.


----------



## skye

Glede na to da prevajaš leposlovno besedilo (saj še?) in da se na Observer ne sklicuješ kot na vir nekih aktualnih ali zgodovinskih podatkov, bo besedilo mogoče res lepše teklo brez tujih besed. V tem primeru bi bilo skoraj vseeno, tudi če napišeš kar časopis. Po drugi strani pa bralec ve, kakšno leposlovno delo bere in verjetno tudi pričakuje določeno atmosfero ter si naslika neko predstavo o prostoru in času, v katerih se ta zgodba dogaja in h kateri sodijo tudi angleški časopisi. Zato omenjanje angleških časopisov ne bi smelo preveč motiti poteka besedila. Mogoče pa lahko napišeš "v časopisu Observer", da res ne bo nobenih dvomov, o čem tekst govori. 

Drugače pa se strinjam, da se naslovov časopisov načeloma ne prevaja.


----------



## sokol

skye said:


> Drugače pa se strinjam, da se naslovov časopisov načeloma ne prevaja.


That's exactly what I think too!

Od mojega perspektva je skoraj neverjetno, da nekdo bi premislil prevajati časopisov načeloma. Verjamem, da nima noben kultura kjer se prevajajo - gotovo ne v kontekstu znanstvenika.
Ali kako lahko prevajati npr. avstrijsko "Der Standard" - slov. "Normik" (?) če tudi ima belgijski "Der Standaard" - slov. "Normik"?
In srbski "Kurir" - slov. "Poslanec" (?) pa avstrijsko "Kurier" - slov. "Poslanec"? "Poslanec srbski" in "Poslanec avstrijski"?
(Ima mnogih takšnih primer.)

Kaj je kaj če tako prevajate?

Gotovo lahko prevajam časopisov načeloma samo v kontekstu ironija, morda še lirika - ampak več ne gre, pri meni mnenjem, ne glede na jeziku.


----------



## skye

Der Standard bi bil verjetno kar Standard, ampak ponavadi napišejo časopis Der Standard ali dnevnik Der Standard. 

Kurir bi bil pa Kurir (običajno srbski Kurir, časopis Kurir). 

Saj nobena od teh besed tudi v nemščini ali srbščini ni "domačega izvora".


----------



## sokol

skye said:


> Saj nobena od teh besed tudi v nemščini ali srbščini ni "domačega izvora".


Seveda, a nima "problema" s tujimi besedami ni v srbščini ni v nemščini.  Oba besedama ste izposojenki dobro povezan z obah jezikih (ali z nemščini gotovo).

Please excuse my point of view, but for me it is just extremely odd that someone could even think of translating the titles of newspapers.

This, and that's the reason I write this in English, most certainly is *not in any way *to be seen as disrespect towards the Slovenian language - on the contrary. I love Slovenian, why else should I bother with a language which has rather little 'economical' value?

And of course it is you Slovenes who will have to determine what is appropriate in your language, and what isn't: it is your language, your culture, and your choice. But do you translate the names of Pop groups playing live in Slovenija? I think _not._
Translating newspapers titles wouldn't be so strong a move as to translate band names, but it's only one step behind.

If you'd translate each and every word into Slovenian just to make the text look more homogenuous my guess would be that this would make it very hard indeed for any foreigners - like me - to even bother with Slovenian anymore. Why, I would need dictionaries for all the translated proper names (like The Observer, The Times, and so on).
I can tell you, I would be fed up after the third translated newspaper name.

So _please _keep an eye on reality, would you?


----------



## skye

I wasn't trying to imply that newspaper titles should be translated everywhere and all the time - I actually think they should be kept in the original, which is also common practice when translating texts from foreign languages here. 

I would keep the title in the original myself, but I can understand cat's dilemma and I think that in a novel it really wouldn't matter that much if the mention of the newspaper wasn't all that important to the story. People probably wouldn't even realize that časopis Opazovalec refers to the Observer and probably wouldn't pay much attention to it. However, the readers might find it a bit unusual that a character in the story is reading a newspaper called Opazovalec, since they know they're reading a book which takes place in England.

My first reply was to cat's post that she finds Opazovalec better than the Observer. 

My second reply was to your suggestions for translations.


----------



## stargazer

Živjo, *cat*,

dobro bi bilo vedeti, kakšne vrste besedilo prevajaš in zakaj bi sploh prevajala naslove časopisov. Da se sliši bolje ali da ti je tako bolj všeč, ni dovolj dober argument. Če bi govorila na pamet, bi ti svetovala, da jih pusti v izvirni obliki. Konec koncev je ime časopisa blagovna znamka in kot je nekdo omenil že pred mano, bralec ne ve, da gre pri Opazovalcu za dejanski oz. obstoječi časopis Observer. Obstaja tudi možnost, da bi v Sloveniji imeli npr. časopis Večernik. Če torej ti prevedeš hrvaški Večernji list v Večernik, bralce zavajaš. Lahko pa navedeš kontekst ali opišeš, kakšno besedilo prevajaš in tako bodo stvari bolj jasne.
Precej izjem glede prevajanja obstaja pri prevajanju otroške in mladinske književnosti (lastna imena, imena ulic, itd.), če imajo ta seveda določen pomen oz. simboliko. Mislim, da je v eni od knjig o Jadranu Krtu avtorice Sue Townsend sicer odlični (in žal že pokojni) prevajalec Vasja Cerar prevedel tudi imena časopisov, vendar se nekaterim prevajalcem to zdi sporno (npr. nedoslednost - ni prevedel vseh).
Kot je prej omenil/a Irbis, bi bilo dobro preštudirati Klinarjevo knjigo. Morda pa lahko za mnenje povprašaš tudi kakšnega profesorja z angleškega ali prevajalskega oddelka na FF.

Lp,
stargazer


----------



## sokol

skye said:


> People probably wouldn't even realize that časopis Opazovalec refers to the Observer and probably wouldn't pay much attention to it. However, the readers might find it a bit unusual that a character in the story is reading a newspaper called Opazovalec, since they know they're reading a book which takes place in England.



I *would *notice it, however if I read Slovenian it would be Slovenian literature, English literature I would certainly read in the original language.
And you're right to the point that it _probably _- or even most likely (you're the judge here, or Slovenians, rather, certainly not me) - wouldn't matter if translating literature.
I don't know about the reading 'customs' of Slovenian readers - it may well be that they'd appreciate a translated newspaper name.

From my point of view I am certain that anyone in Austria would find it *extremely *odd if a newspaper name would be translated. Not only in this case (as 'Observer' would translate to 'Beobachter', which would remind us of the 'Völkische Beobachter' of the Nazi era), because - as you've stated - if the setting (obviously) is located in England it would be just strange if they read 'German' newspapers there (which would be the suggestion a translation would give).
That was exactly my point, you know - but no offence intended, certainly. 

I would not only accept but probably even appreciate translation of names if it were a work of fiction not situated in a 'real' universe (like for example science fiction) - especially if the original name of a newspaper, a town or what else would carry connotations which *should *and *could *be translated, e. g. the habitat 'Tranquillity' of Peter F. Hamiltons Night's Dawn trilogy: the name has meaning here, I would _not _oppose at all this name being translated to translate the connotation too.

But if the setting is in our* 'real' universe *- in England, for example - then you really would have *to translate the whole setting, *and not only the newspaper name, otherwise the translation would come over as a very strange oddity, in my opinion.

But again, if Slovenians themselves would consider it appropriate, then you just go on and do it.

(I'll try writing in Slovenian again next time, promise; for now I'll just for once stick to English so as to be absolutely clear about my intention here - else there probably could be some misunderstanding as I am not so proficient in Slovenian, which certainly is clear by my posts above.)


----------



## zigaramsak

sokol said:


> if the setting (obviously) is located in England it would be just strange if they read 'German' newspapers there


 
Yes, this is exactly the reason why I wouldn't want it translated. I like to read Agatha Christie's books (I think *cat* mentioned in some other post it was Agatha Christie?) and I like the way she lets you know that you are in England even if it's not explicitly written anywhere in the book. I normally read her books in English, but if I read them in Slovenian, I would still want to get at least one small part of this feeling and I think these typically British details (newspapers, places with funny names) are partly responsible for it.

But as I said before, I can't speak for all Slovenian readers.


----------



## *cat*

Hello to all!

Interesting, very interesting! Thank you all for describing me your points of view. It was really a big nonsense from me - I mean, to think about translating newspapers... 
I mentioned houses. So, what do you say about names of houses, guest-houses, ... Better to translate or better to leave it as it is? You probably know what I would say about this...


----------



## zigaramsak

Hm, jaz bi po mojem pogledal kakšno drugo knjigo od Agathe Christie, kako je prevedena. Eno sem včeraj našel doma (Agatha Chrisie: Tretje dekle, prevod: Majda Kompare, založba: Mladinska knjiga) in spodaj sem napisal par primerov. Ne pravim, da se mi ta prevod zdi najboljši, je pa eden izmed prevodov. Se mi zdi, da je zelo težko najti pravo mero, katere stvari prevesti, da knjigi še ostane čar, tako da to po mojem sploh ni "nonsense". Pravzaprav sem samo za imena (pravih) časopisov, ljudi in manjših krajev prepričan, da se res ne prevajajo, ostalo je pa po mojem odvisno od prevajalca in od pomena...

Še enkrat pa poudarjam, da je to samo moje mnenje, ki res ni tako zelo ravno relevantno. 
...
Niste prebrali Timesa?
...
Gospa Oliver je zapeljala na notranje dvorišče Borodine Mansions.
...
Bloki so bili dokaj novi, zgrajeni na prostoru, ki je ostal po pustošenju min med zadnjo vojno. Prav lahko pa bi bili, je pomislila, gospa Oliver, v enem kosu prineseni z Great West Roada in in situ odloženi, potem ko bi z njih odstranili napise, kot na primer BRITVICE SKYLARK'S FEATHER.
...
On je velekapitalist. Bogataš. Pomembnež iz Cityja.
...
Gospa Oliver je čez čas prišla do istih vrat in uspelo ji je prebrati napis na njig, 'Joshua Restarick Ltd.'.
...
Monsieur Restarick? Hercule Poirot na uslugo.
...
Tout de meme, je pomislil Hercule Poirot, lese femmes, vse so sposobne ljubosumnosti, še celo tista, za katero se ti zdi najmanj verjetno!
...
Gospodična Lemon, prinesite mi naša časopisa, Morning News in Daily Comet.
...
On sam je razgrnil Morning Chronicle.
...
Hercule Poirot je dvignil pogled k pročelju veličastne georgijanske hiše v do nedavnega mirni ulici starega trgovskega mesteca. Mesto se je razvijalo z vso naglico, kljub temu pa so novi supermarket, trgovinico z darili, Margeryjin butik, Pegino kavarnico pa tudi luksuzno novo banko postavili ob Poljski cesti. Ozke Zgornje ulice vse to še ni doseglo.
...
Lahko grem v Britanski muzej. O, da, in brez dvoma tudi v Victoria & Albert Museum. In v Narodno galerijo gledat slike. Ob lepem vremenu pa greste lahko v Kensington Gardens ali pa morda vse tja do Kew Gardens.
...
Frances Cary je s potovalko v roki stopala po Mandeville Roadu proti Borodene Mansions in kramljala s prijateljico.
...
Te stavbe me spominjajo na jetnišnico. Na Wormwood Scrubs ali kaj takega.
...
Kakorkoli že, šola v Meadowfieldu ni velika.
...


----------



## *cat*

*zigaramsak*, hvala ti za tvoj trud.

V začetku threada sem omenila hišo imenovano "Hunter's Close" - tukaj bi se morala prvo odločiti ali bom "Hunter's" "obravnavala" kot "Lovčeva" ali kot "Hunterjeva" (kot ime nekoga, ki je morda nekoč živel v tej hiši in jo po sebi tudi imenoval). In ker trenutno ni v hiši nikogar s tem imenom, se odločim za "Lovčeva" in dobim na koncu nekaj v stilu "Lovčeva ograda", kar pa seveda ni simpatično... Kdo drug bi to verjetno pustil v originalu.

V knjigi, ki si jo "ponudil" ime zgradbe res ni prevedeno (Borodene Mansions). Lahko bi namreč bilo kaj podobnega kot "Stanovanjski blok Borodene"... Sama bi to zagotovo prevedla prej kot pa "Poljska cesta" in "Ozka Zgornja ulica". Spet pa je tam "Wormwood Scrubs", ki se v takem zapisu pojavlja tudi pri nas in ga je težko prevesti. 
Kakor si napisal, veliko je odvisno od prevajalca.

Hvala še enkrat.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Cat,

tukaj se je še neko ukvarjal s popolnoma enakim problemom: http://www.ff.uni-lj.si/publikacije/jis/lat2/045/78c05.htm

Srečno!


----------



## *cat*

*Tolovaj_Mataj*,

Tisočkrat ti hvala!


----------



## sokol

Jaz me čudim zakaj prevajati _St James's Square_ (ena od primera iz strana linkovati z Tolovaja Mataja) na _Trg sv. Jakoba_ ali _Šentjakobski trg._ Zdi se mi kot takšna_ 'Šentjakobski trg' _samo lahko bi biti na Štajerskem ali Kranjskem ali druga regije Slovenija, seveda pa ne v Angliji.
(Je zelo regionalno, _Šentjakobski trg_, a ne?!)

Ampak to je samo mojo mnenje - kako še sem dejal: sem Avstrijec in mojo mnenje gotovo ni representativno za  dojemljivost Slovencev.


----------



## *cat*

sokol said:


> Jaz me čudim zakaj prevajati _St James's Square_ (ena od primera iz strana linkovati z Tolovaja Mataja) na _Trg sv. Jakoba_ ali _Šentjakobski trg._ Zdi se mi kot takšna_ 'Šentjakobski trg' _samo lahko bi biti na Štajerskem ali Kranjskem ali druga regije Slovenija, seveda pa ne v Angliji.
> (Je zelo regionalno, _Šentjakobski trg_, a ne?!)
> 
> Ampak to je samo mojo mnenje - kako še sem dejal: sem Avstrijec in mojo mnenje gotovo ni representativno za  dojemljivost Slovencev.



Za _St James's Square so na voljo štiri možnosti:
- __St James's Square__
- trg __St James's Square
- Trg sv. Jakoba
- Šentjakobski trg.

_Zadnji dve možnosti se tudi meni ne zdita najbolj posrečeni. Prav smešno (in moreče) bi mi namreč bilo brati knjigo dobrega angleškega avtorja in v njej naleteti na Šentjakobski trg (razen, če bi se dogajanje odvijalo v Sloveniji, kar pa ni preveč verjetno).

Enako mnenje imam za _Tower Bridge_, preveden kot Trdnjavski most. Sama bi ob napisu Trdnjavski most težko dojela, da gre za Tower Bridge.
Pa še kaj bi se našlo...

Prevajalec se mora sam odločiti kako bo besedilo prevedel, razen v primeru, ko se mora držati točnega pravila.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Iz zelo preprostega razloga: ker slovenimo vsa imena kraljev in svetnikov. 

Vprašanje, zakaj _Šentjakobski trg_ in ne_ Trg sv. Jakoba,_ pa je na mestu. Samo v deželah, kjer je imela nemščina močan vpliv, se je "Sankt" udomačil kot "šent" in ne "sveti" v krajevnih imenih, drugje pa seveda ne.

Mimogrede, Sokol, si že slišal za _šentjernejsko noč_?


From a very simple reason: because we "slovenize" all names of kings and saints. 

A question why _Šentjakobski trg_ and not _Trg sv. Jakoba_ is relevant. Only in lands where German had strong influence, "Sankt" became familiar as "šent" and not "sveti" in geographical names. Elsewhere not, of course.

Btw, Sokol, have you heard for St. Bartholomew's Night?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Cat, kar uletela si vmes, pa se ne vidi več, da se moj odgovor nanaša na Sokolovo sporočilo. 



*cat* said:


> Za _St James's Square so na voljo štiri možnosti:_
> _- __St James's Square_
> _- trg __St James's Square_
> _- Trg sv. Jakoba_
> _- Šentjakobski trg_


 
Glede na to, da gre za prevod turističnega priročnika, mora biti v njem ohranjeno originalno poimenovanje, težko pa je reči kje in kako. Osebno se nagibam k tej inačici:
trg. sv. Jakoba (_St James's Square_)
Pomislite namreč na slovnična pravila. 

Če hočete reči: 
"From _St James's Square_ there's a nice view on grand palaces of London."
Kako boste to poslovenili? 
S _St James's Square-a_ je ... ogabno, ne da se kar tako nalepiti slovenske končnice na tuje besede. 
S trga _St James's Square_ je .... pleonazem!
S trga sv. Jakoba (St James's Square) je lep pogled na ... ta oblika mi je najbolj všeč.

Zadnjo možnost pa smo že izločili.


----------



## *cat*

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Cat, kar uletela si vmes, pa se ne vidi več, da se moj odgovor nanaša na Sokolovo sporočilo.



Edit: Za Sokola? 


Drugače pa, dobra razlaga! 

_ S trga sv. Jakoba (St James's Square)...
_S tem se strinjam. Je pa res, da se angleška imena v oklepaju (zraven slovenskega prevoda) v kakšnih romanih in podobnem ne pojavljajo... Vsaj jaz še nisem tega nikjer zasledila.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

*cat* said:


> _S trga sv. Jakoba (St James's Square)..._
> S tem se strinjam. Je pa res, da se angleška imena v oklepaju (zraven slovenskega prevoda) v kakšnih romanih in podobnem ne pojavljajo... Vsaj jaz še nisem tega nikjer zasledila.


Seveda, saj bi bilo res čudno. Tisti članek se ukvarja s prevajanjem neleposlovnih tekstov.

Padlo mi je na misel, kaj se pa dela z imeni v jezikih, ki niso angleščina. Recimo v ruščini? Vsi poznamo Rdeči trg v Moskvi. Se komu, ki ne zna rusko, sploh sanja, kako ga Rusi imenujejo? Nas to sploh zanima?
Ali pa recimo... Angelski grad v Rimu? Pa katedrala sv. Petra v Vatikanu? Most vzdihljajev v Benetkah? Poglej, poglej, sami prevodi! 

Zakaj bi bila torej angleščina izjema in problem? Je bolj snobovsko uporabljati originalne zapise imen? To bo to, se bojim.


----------



## sokol

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Vprašanje, zakaj _Šentjakobski trg_ in ne_ Trg sv. Jakoba,_ pa je na mestu. Samo v deželah, kjer je imela nemščina močan vpliv, se je "Sankt" udomačil kot "šent" in ne "sveti" v krajevnih imenih, drugje pa seveda ne.
> 
> Mimogrede, Sokol, si že slišal za _šentjernejsko noč_?


 
Even though names of kings and saints in Austria too may be Germanised sometimes (this is different according to context; especially in historical sciences this is done, less so in newspapers), it would look extremely odd for my taste to see names of places, houses and so on translated -_ except some of the best known_ ones.

Your point about the "Rdeči trg v Moskvi" & the "Angelski grad v Rimu" is a very good one indeed: it is "Roter Platz" and "Engelsburg" in Austria too.

But in Austria heads would turn if you ever wrote in a newspaper "Agram" instead of "Zagreb", while "Laibach" still is used (even though 200 years ago you _would _have heard "Agram" in Austria, and German place names of Slavic towns).

So if you ask me what rules applies for translation of proper names in other countries than Slovenia, this is quite easy: it is proper to translate *if it is common to translate *- what is common determines what is good use.
And I do know, of course, that in Slovenia the attitude is slightly different: there it is more like "translate as much as you can, translate as much as your readers will tolerate, in order to keep the language as >domači< as possible".

This is a different attitude, and it is for you to decide what is proper and what is not.
I only wanted to point out that to translate too much really could be a nuisance for foreign learners of your language. Slovenian is a small language, and Slovenians tend to see their language only from their point of view - which is quite natural, they don't suppose foreigners to learn their language only because they like to.
But with this "ethnical" (introverted) viewpoint really could be a big obstacle against foreigners learning Slovenian; it makes Slovenian less attractive to foreigners. (It is for me. But then I fear that I always will struggle with Slovenian.)

But if this attitude towards translation makes Slovenian more attractive to Slovenians then of course this is fine by me. It is your language, and yours to choose.

(Ah yes - and I wanted to add: no, actually I don't know of _šentjernejsko noč_.)


----------



## zigaramsak

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Zakaj bi bila torej angleščina izjema in problem? Je bolj snobovsko uporabljati originalne zapise imen? To bo to, se bojim.


 
Po mojem to ni res. Imena krajev, ki jih poznam, mi v splošnem zvenijo precej bolje v originalni obliki kot poslovenjena - ne glede, ali so v Angliji ali kje drugje. Zato, ker je v ozadju kultura tamkajšnjih ljudi in tistih, ki so si ga izmislili (so že vedeli, zakaj ravno tako ime), zven, s katerim to izgovarjajo 1000 let, nek občutek, da spada prav tja in nikamor drugam.

Ne morem si pomagati, ampak trg sv. Jakoba mi zveni grozno, ker me ne spomni na veliki London ampak na tipično slovensko vas, ki bi lahko imela tak trg.

Rdeči trg mi, priznam, zveni nevtralno, ker res ne vem, kako mu rečejo v Moskvi, drugače bi mi najbrž ravno tako zvenelo čudno.

Ampak primer, ki ni angleški in mi je prvi padel na pamet, je npr. Großglockner ali Hohe Tauern, ki zveni divje in mistično, medtem ko bi bila moja prva asociacija na Veliki Klek kakšen dolenjski grič...

Torej, jaz ne bi prevajal vsega po spisku, še posebej, če je čar knjige v tem, da opisuje življenje ljudi v nekem drugem okolju.


----------



## stargazer

*cat* said:


> *zigaramsak*, hvala ti za tvoj trud.
> 
> V začetku threada sem omenila hišo imenovano "Hunter's Close" - tukaj bi se morala prvo odločiti ali bom "Hunter's" "obravnavala" kot "Lovčeva" ali kot "Hunterjeva" (kot ime nekoga, ki je morda nekoč živel v tej hiši in jo po sebi tudi imenoval). In ker trenutno ni v hiši nikogar s tem imenom, se odločim za "Lovčeva" in dobim na koncu nekaj v stilu "Lovčeva ograda", kar pa seveda ni simpatično... Kdo drug bi to verjetno pustil v originalu.
> 
> V knjigi, ki si jo "ponudil" ime zgradbe res ni prevedeno (Borodene Mansions). Lahko bi namreč bilo kaj podobnega kot "Stanovanjski blok Borodene"... Sama bi to zagotovo prevedla prej kot pa "Poljska cesta" in "Ozka Zgornja ulica". Spet pa je tam "Wormwood Scrubs", ki se v takem zapisu pojavlja tudi pri nas in ga je težko prevesti.
> Kakor si napisal, veliko je odvisno od prevajalca.
> 
> Hvala še enkrat.



Predvsem bi moralo biti najprej odvisno od ustaljenih pravil in manj od prevajalca (ta naj bi se pravil držal). Sicer pa ne gre mešati prevajanja leposlovja in turističnih priročnikov. V slednjem je prevajanje imen ustanov, ulic, trgov ipd. bolj upravičeno kot v leposlovju.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

zigaramsak said:


> Po mojem to ni res. Imena krajev, ki jih poznam, mi v splošnem zvenijo precej bolje v originalni obliki kot poslovenjena - ne glede, ali so v Angliji ali kje drugje. Zato, ker je v ozadju kultura tamkajšnjih ljudi in tistih, ki so si ga izmislili (so že vedeli, zakaj ravno tako ime), zven, s katerim to izgovarjajo 1000 let, nek občutek, da spada prav tja in nikamor drugam.


Traparija. Kaj si potem dosleden pri uporabi Rome, Wiena, Venezie in podobnih imen? Kaj tudi Gorizia boljše zveni, kot slovensko ime, čeprav ime izhaja iz pra-slovenščine? Isto velja za Graz, ali ne? Predvidevam seveda, da si takoj preklopil iz Bombaja na Mumbai. 

Dejstvo pač je, da so naši predniki nekatera imena njim pomembnih krajev po-svojili. Tako kot so naša imena Nemci in Italijani. Ali je treba zdaj ta imena vreči stran? Za našo/vašo generacijo niso več dobra? Pravzaprav me zanima, koliko ljudi pod 30 še ve, kaj sta Solnogradec in Monakovo.

Za ostrost svojega odgovora imam dober razlog, žal. Bolj bi mi bilo všeč, če ga ne bi bilo. 




> Rdeči trg mi, priznam, zveni nevtralno, ....
> ...
> npr. Großglockner ali Hohe Tauern, ki zveni divje in mistično, medtem ko bi bila moja prva asociacija na Veliki Klek kakšen dolenjski grič...


Stvar percepcije. Kot vidiš "klek" sploh ni prevod nemškega poimenovanja, kajti sicer bi mu morali reči nekaj takega kot "veliki zvonar". Ime je očitno nastalo samostojno. Hohe Tauern pa so Visoke Ture, mistika gor ali dol. Sicer pa ne slovenimo vsega. Npr. Groß Wennediger vidim le redko poslovenjenega, če sem ga sploh kdaj.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

sokol said:


> (Ah yes - and I wanted to add: no, actually I don't know of _šentjernejsko noč_.)


 
_Šentjernejska noč_ (nominative) == _Die Bartholomäusnacht_


----------



## zigaramsak

Torej, jaz se res nočem delati preveč pametnega in pravim, da sem le za lastna imena ljudi, časopise, glasbene skupine in kar je podobnega bolj ali manj prepričan, da nikoli niso prevedena (razen če so izmišljena in imajo poseben pomen ali kaj takega). Ostalo je samo moje skromno mnenje.

In se strinjam, za nekatere večje kraje, ki jih veliko uporabljamo, imamo seveda slovenska imena, da jih je pač lažje izgovarjati, napisati in sklanjati (Dunaj). Za to kategorijo bi gotovo tudi sam uporabil naše ime. Čeprav se mi res zdi, da mi kljub tako udomačenemu imenu kakšno ime zveni bolje v originalu, potem ko ga slišim tam (in ne gre samo za Anglijo). Ampak jaz sem mislil bolj na tiste ostale, ki mogoče sicer imajo neko poslovenjeno ime, ki se uporablja manj pogosto kot originalno, ali pa ga sploh še nimajo. Npr. St. James's Square. To kategorijo bi pustil v originalu. Zato, da knjigi ostane čar.

V čisto skrajnem primeru bi npr. lahko prevedli prav vse. Kjer se ne bi dalo, bi si pa izmislili nekaj slovenskega - do zadnje črke. Samo taka knjiga bi bila po mojem zelo čudna. Se mi zdi, da včasih pretiravamo. Mi v eno skrajnost, Avstrijci in Nemci pa v drugo. Zadnjič mi je na letališču v Frankfurtu nekdo rekel "gehen Sie upstairs". Tudi to se mi zdi ravno toliko čudno kot Jakobov trg v Londonu.


----------



## zigaramsak

stargazer said:


> Predvsem bi moralo biti najprej odvisno od ustaljenih pravil in manj od prevajalca (ta naj bi se pravil držal).


 
Jaz se strinjam. Vsaj v primerih, ko pravila obstajajo. Mogoče veš, kje bi se taka pravila dalo najti? Po tej razpravi bi zanimala tudi mene. Ali so najboljša referenca v resnici kar prevedene knjige?


----------



## sokol

zigaramsak said:


> (...) Se mi zdi, da včasih pretiravamo. Mi v eno skrajnost, Avstrijci in Nemci pa v drugo. Zadnjič mi je na letališču v Frankfurtu nekdo rekel "gehen Sie upstairs". Tudi to se mi zdi ravno toliko čudno kot Jakobov trg v Londonu.



Mislim da to "upstairs" ne se uporablja navadno v Nemčiji, seveda ne se uporablja v Avstriji: verjamem da to je spontanično pomešanje angleščini z nemščinem (ki ga morda se zgodi mnogokrat na letališču kjer je toliko tujci).

In glede na purizmu verjamem da je v redu si vi Slovenci ste nekaj bolj puristično kot mi Avstrijci: vas jezik je majhnega, treba da ga gojite več kot mi. Ampak z premišljenosti, a ne?
Torej, bi razveseljiv če ne pretirajte ... če to je mogoče.


----------



## skye

Kaj pa praviš na ta primer iz kataloga oblačil?

"Alloverdruck".


----------



## skye

stargazer said:


> Predvsem bi moralo biti najprej odvisno od ustaljenih pravil in manj od prevajalca (ta naj bi se pravil držal). Sicer pa ne gre mešati prevajanja leposlovja in turističnih priročnikov. V slednjem je prevajanje imen ustanov, ulic, trgov ipd. bolj upravičeno kot v leposlovju.


 
Ne strinjam se s tem, da bi bilo prevajanje imen ustanov, ulic, trgov, itd. bolj upravičeno v turističnem priročniku kot pa v leposlovju. 

Recimo, da grem s takim "prevedenim" turističnim priročnikom v nek kraj, ki ga ne poznam in da mi te prevajalske dileme o prevajanju geografskih imen niso poznane. Menda ja ne bom ugotavljala, katero ime na zemljevidu ustreza prevodu v mojem priročniku? Kje je trg sv. Jakoba? Če bi bila v Angliji in bi šlo za kakšno krščansko ime, ki se uporablja povsod, kjer je krščanska vera prisotna, bi mogoče še šlo. Kaj pa če gre za bolj eksotičen jezik oziroma za poimenovanje, ki mi prav nič ne pove? Kaj pa če sem vedno imela težave s tujimi jeziki in je že prvo problem? 

Mislim, da naj se prevaja le tista imena, ki že imajo uveljavljena domača imena, kot npr. Dunaj, Rim in Rdeči trg. 

Glede leposlovja pa nimam tako trdnega mnenja o neprevajanju. Čeprav kaže, da se je takšno prevajanje zaenkrat uveljavilo le v mladinski literaturi.


----------



## sokol

skye said:


> Kaj pa praviš na ta primer iz kataloga oblačil?
> 
> "Alloverdruck".



Ne vem, ker ne razumem. 
"All-over-druck"? Ampak, kaj je to?


----------



## skye

Jopica ali majica, ki ima po vsej površini natisnjen vzorec.


----------



## Jana337

Let me gently remind you of the topic of this thread - *naslovi časopisov. 
*I know it has many ramifications but as you know, you can always open a new thread and link to this one if necessary.


----------



## stargazer

zigaramsak said:


> Jaz se strinjam. Vsaj v primerih, ko pravila obstajajo. Mogoče veš, kje bi se taka pravila dalo najti? Po tej razpravi bi zanimala tudi mene. Ali so najboljša referenca v resnici kar prevedene knjige?



Živjo,

se opravičujem za pozen odgovor.
Ne vem, če so kje taka pravila zapisana na enem mestu. Največ se jih naučiš kar sproti med študijem jezika. V zvezi z našo temo lahko pobrskaš po Klinarjevi "Slovenska zemljepisna imena v angleških besedilih". Splača se preštudirati glasilo Mostovi, ki ga izdaja DZTPS, morda še glasilo Acta Neophilologica, ki ga izdaja angleški oddelek na FF, sicer pa literaturo v oddelčni knjižnici; kakšnih drugih konkretnih naslovov nimam.
Prevedene knjige so lahko dobra referenca, vendar le, če so npr. strokovne (npr. vodiči po mestih in državah sveta, kjer se že da opaziti kak vzorec), sicer pa, kot že rečeno, je odvisno od prevajalca. Ker nekateri niso ravno najboljši in si sami izmišljujejo pravila, to ni vedno najbolj priporočljivo.


----------



## stargazer

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Traparija. Kaj si potem dosleden pri uporabi Rome, Wiena, Venezie in podobnih imen? Kaj tudi Gorizia boljše zveni, kot slovensko ime, čeprav ime izhaja iz pra-slovenščine? Isto velja za Graz, ali ne? Predvidevam seveda, da si takoj preklopil iz Bombaja na Mumbai.
> 
> Dejstvo pač je, da so naši predniki nekatera imena njim pomembnih krajev po-svojili. Tako kot so naša imena Nemci in Italijani. Ali je treba zdaj ta imena vreči stran? Za našo/vašo generacijo niso več dobra? Pravzaprav me zanima, koliko ljudi pod 30 še ve, kaj sta Solnogradec in Monakovo.
> 
> Za ostrost svojega odgovora imam dober razlog, žal. Bolj bi mi bilo všeč, če ga ne bi bilo.
> 
> 
> 
> Stvar percepcije. Kot vidiš "klek" sploh ni prevod nemškega poimenovanja, kajti sicer bi mu morali reči nekaj takega kot "veliki zvonar". Ime je očitno nastalo samostojno. Hohe Tauern pa so Visoke Ture, mistika gor ali dol. Sicer pa ne slovenimo vsega. Npr. Groß Wennediger vidim le redko poslovenjenega, če sem ga sploh kdaj.



Salzburg in Muenchen?
Je pa res, da sem že čez 30.


----------



## skye

Za Solnogradec tudi jaz vem, pa sem še pod 30, ampak to le zaradi profesorja zgodovine, ki je vztrajno uporabljal ta izraz.


----------



## *cat*

Solnogradec in Monakovo?
Moram priznati, da prvič slišim...


----------



## zigaramsak

stargazer said:


> Ne vem, če so kje taka pravila zapisana na enem mestu. Največ se jih naučiš kar sproti med študijem jezika. V zvezi z našo temo lahko pobrskaš po Klinarjevi "Slovenska zemljepisna imena v angleških besedilih".
> ...
> Prevedene knjige so lahko dobra referenca, vendar le, če so npr. strokovne (npr. vodiči po mestih in državah sveta, kjer se že da opaziti kak vzorec), sicer pa, kot že rečeno, je odvisno od prevajalca. ...


 
Hvala za odgovor, bom malo poiskal.



Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Za našo/vašo generacijo niso več dobra? Pravzaprav me zanima, koliko ljudi pod 30 še ve, kaj sta Solnogradec in Monakovo.


 
Tudi jaz slišim prvič, pa sem ravno 30.
Imam pa občutek, da Monakovo tako ali tako ni starodavno slovensko ime. Najbrž prej iz italijanščine...


----------

